# MkV



## jaymk5 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jst got a mkv gli .. trying to add soe horse and torque .. what should i do


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Find the right forum and use proper english. The rest will fall into place.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

flash it


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Or try these again
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5902758-Jazz-Blue-Mk5-WHAT-DO-YOU-THINK-!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5901033-Looking-to-make-my-mk5-run-a-10-at-the-track-..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5902749-Help-me-smart-people


----------

